# radeontop als neues Spielzeug

## disi

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?72130-Announcing-radeontop-a-tool-for-viewing-the-GPU-usage

Dachte ich stelle das mal hier ein... fehlt noch ein ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## mrueg

hier wäre eines  :Wink: 

ebuild: http://bpaste.net/show/33963/

patches: http://bpaste.net/show/33964/ http://bpaste.net/show/33971/Last edited by mrueg on Sun Jul 08, 2012 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *mrueg wrote:*   

>  http://bpaste.net/show/33967/

 

im 2. patch passt was nicht.

wiso hast du das auf CPPFLAGS geändert obwohl hier nur c sourcen vorhanden sind?

 * http://bpaste.net/show/33967/ wrote:*   

>  # Comment this if you don't want translations
> 
> -CFLAGS += -DENABLE_NLS=1
> 
> +CPPFLAGS += -DENABLE_NLS=1

 

----------

## disi

 *mrueg wrote:*   

> hier wäre eines 
> 
> ebuild: http://bpaste.net/show/33963/
> 
> patches: http://bpaste.net/show/33964/ http://bpaste.net/show/33967/

 

Wow, das war schnell  :Smile: 

----------

## mrueg

hab den patch mit hasufells hilfe noch etwas verbessert

CPPFLAGS sind ja Präprozessorflags, verwechselst du das mit CXXFLAGS?

----------

## disi

Unter welche Kategorie packt ihr das? Name ist ja wohl radeontop? *danke

----------

## mrueg

Ich hatte es jetzt erstmal unter dev-util

aber ich denke sys-apps wäre auch passend

----------

## firefly

 *mrueg wrote:*   

> hab den patch mit hasufells hilfe noch etwas verbessert
> 
> CPPFLAGS sind ja Präprozessorflags, verwechselst du das mit CXXFLAGS?

 

meinst du mich? Wenn ja dann ist deine Aussage/frage falsch. CPPFLAGS/CXXFLAGS sind env variablen um Preprozessor variablen für den c++ compiler anzugeben, welche beim aufruf des compilers als parameter 

übergeben werden. Da es sich bei radeontop um ein C programm handelt und nicht um ein c++ Programm muss es CFLAGS heißen und nicht CPPFLAGS/CXXFLAGS.

-> Der teil deines Patches ist falsch.

----------

## mrueg

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *mrueg wrote:*   hab den patch mit hasufells hilfe noch etwas verbessert
> 
> CPPFLAGS sind ja Präprozessorflags, verwechselst du das mit CXXFLAGS? 
> 
> meinst du mich? Wenn ja dann ist deine Aussage/frage falsch. CPPFLAGS/CXXFLAGS sind env variablen um Preprozessor variablen für den c++ compiler anzugeben, welche beim aufruf des compilers als parameter 
> ...

 

Ja, das war auf deinen Post bezogen. Hätte ich vllt. mitquoten sollen.

Ich bin kein Experte, aber Wikipedia sagt dazu: 

"CFLAGS allows to add switches for the C compiler, while CXXFLAGS is meant to be used when invoking a C++ compiler. Similarly, a variable CPPFLAGS exists with switches to be passed to the C preprocessor."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFLAGS

Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht definitiv die beste Quelle, aber nach meiner Lesart ist CPPFLAGS auch für reinen C-Code zulässig?

----------

## firefly

 *mrueg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, das war auf deinen Post bezogen. Hätte ich vllt. mitquoten sollen.
> 
> Ich bin kein Experte, aber Wikipedia sagt dazu: 
> ...

 

Ok stimmt CPPFLAGS kann für einen C und C++ compiler verwendet werden um preprocessor flags anzugeben. Da habe ich mich vertan. Nur wiso was ändern wenn das bestehende schon funktioniert?

----------

## mrueg

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *mrueg wrote:*   
> 
> Ja, das war auf deinen Post bezogen. Hätte ich vllt. mitquoten sollen.
> 
> Ich bin kein Experte, aber Wikipedia sagt dazu: 
> ...

 

Richtig es funktioniert auch ohne, aber ENABLE_NLS ist ein Präprozessormakro und sollte somit in CPPFLAGS gehören.

"A C preprocessor macro can be used to detect these two cases. Usually, when libintl.h was found and not explicitly disabled, the ENABLE_NLS macro will be defined to 1 in the autoconf generated configuration file (usually called config.h). In the two negative situations, however, this macro will not be defined, thus it will evaluate to 0 in C preprocessor expressions. "

http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html

hier die aktuelle Version des Ebuilds+Patches, die ich mit hasufells Hilfe erstellt habe:

http://bpaste.net/show/33989/ http://bpaste.net/show/33990/

----------

## firefly

 *mrueg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Richtig es funktioniert auch ohne, aber ENABLE_NLS ist ein Präprozessormakro und sollte somit in CPPFLAGS gehören.

 

Sollte ist aber kein muss. Und durch deine Änderung wird diese Präprozessormakro nie gesetzt. Da diese env variable beim eigentlichen Aufruf des compilers nicht mit angegeben wird. Denn der compiler selbst wertet diese env-variablen nicht aus, sondern werden vom entsprechenden build-system ausgewertet. Im falle eines simplen Makefiles muss dies der Ersteller des Makefiles selbst machen.

Edit: in deinem letzten patch wird diese Var mit angegebenbeim Aufruf des compilers, mein Fehler.

----------

## V10lator

Das Overlay im x11 overlay sieht einfacher aus: http://gpo.zugaina.org/x11-apps/radeontop

Vielleicht sollte disi mal die x11 overlay Leute kontaktieren?  :Wink: 

----------

